# Bait for shark fishing...



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been trying (unsuccessfully) for a couple weeks to do some shark fishing on the beaches. We had a successful catch last night on a live pin fish, but all we dragged in was about an 18" sharpnose. I've been using live pinfish and ladyfish, and fresh mullet/frozen bonito. Are there any recommendations for how to 'present' the bait? I've tried cutting up the bonito and mullet, and just leaving them whole.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Pm me and I will type up what I know tomorow


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive caught alot of shark on bonita. Keep trying, you'll get one.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you getting the bait out pass the 2end bar??? mike


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't had the opportunity to fish the gulf yet, because the kayak I borrow for this is a sit-in instead of a sit-on and will swamp in any surf greater than about 1-1.5 feet. Not ideal when trying to paddle past the breakers  All of my intentional shark fishing has been done at NASP dropping bait out just past the exclusion zone buoys.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

LUPilot- I just came back from a 5 day stay at the cabins on board NAS, which is almost directly behind the Lighthouse. There are big sharks there. We got a total of 5 from Wednesday through Saturday using whole mullet. Yaked them out about 100 yards and just waited.
Keep trying!


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Were you doing anything to the mullet or just running a hook through em and dropping them off? Also, how are y'all hooking them up? Just through the tail like live bait?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

We would start out with fresh dead mullet from Maria's Seafood. I prefer that as opposed to bait store mullet because I know which is fresher. And cheaper. We would just put an 18/0 circle hook just behind the dorsal fin and yak them out.

While those were soaking, we would use cut mullet to catch Bluefish and Ladyfish as fresher/live baits. I also used my mullet net to catch live mullet during the daylight hours which were hooked in the same manner.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

Pensacola bay has not been real successful for me this year , Me and a few buddy's have landed maybe a dozen sharks in Pensacola bay several out around NAS and the rest drifting threw the pass .I usually go early morning and fish to around 11 am head in and swim to around 330 and head back out and fish to around 10 pm at night Generally stingrays are the best bait for the sharks followed by Bonita , lady fish , and mullet . 

I generally run 6/0 reels spooled with 40 lb power pro braid then a top shot of mono slide a egg sinker on 8 oz generally then your leader material and 12/0 j hook . 

I generally will run a whole sting ray approx 10 - 12 inch wide slice him up and send him to the bottom . Depending on size of bonita i will either use whole or half the bonita sliced several times down the length of fish and send him to the bottom . 


Last year was a lot better for shark fishing probably caught around 100 or so sharks in Pensacola . Planning on going to destin sat. crab island for a little while then a couple hours before dark heading out the pass to try for sharks hopefully we will get into some sharks this sat. Bringing the 9/0 and 12/0 out to destin since i have caught most of the bigger sharks in this area not taking a chance with the 6/0


----------

